# Connexion 1 ordinateur, 2 Apple TV



## mlab51 (7 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

peux-t-on diffuser sur 2 Apple TV l'activité d'un écran d'un Macbook sous Maverick ? Par exemple un powerpoint. Les 2 Apple TV sont bien sûr connectées sur le même réseau que le Macbook. J'ai beaucoup cherché sur le forum et Internet, mais je n'ai rien trouvé sauf un avis sur Air Parrot. On y conseillait de faire tourner Air Parrot en multisession. Je ne comprend pas comment.
Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Février 2014)

On peut faire ça sans problème sans Parrot machin. Il suffit de sélectionner plusieurs destinations Aiport dans iTunes.
Tu peux même, si le mac est un minimum puissant, piloter les AppleTV sur un même réseau pour qu'elles diffusent deux films différents. Ça fonctionne sans problème chez moi, et ça me permet de me regarder un porno hardcore tranquille pendant que les gamins se passent pour la nième fois je ne sais quel Harry Potter.


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2014)

Je n'étais pas sur de la réponse car ça marche bien en audio chez moi avec des bornes express, mais je n'avais pas testé avec des Apple TV. Merci pour le retour d'expérience.


----------



## mlab51 (15 Février 2014)

Merci pour ces avis. Effectivement cela marche avec itunes, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire avec Powerpoint ou Keynote. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Merci par avance.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2014)

mlab51 a dit:


> Merci pour ces avis. Effectivement cela marche avec itunes, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire avec Powerpoint ou Keynote. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Merci par avance.



cela ne marche pas du tout ou sur une seule Apple TV ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> ça me permet de me regarder un porno hardcore tranquille pendant que les gamins se passent pour la nième fois je ne sais quel Harry Potter.



Et tu ne t'es pas demandé pourquoi hier soir tu regardais Harry Potter et que les enfants ne faisaient pas de bruit devant la TV :rose:


----------

